# Linksys WRT54G ver.5 - Need more ports open



## solman (Aug 17, 2005)

I have 10 available port ranges I can configure between TCP and UDP.

I have a game that needs 8 shared (TCP & UDP), 7 TCP ports and 4 UDP ports to be opened.

Is there a way to configure this router to open 7 additional TCP ports and 2 more UDP ports?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please don't post multiple threads for the same issue.


----------

